# Anonymous IVF Survey



## ETECH (Feb 25, 2015)

We are University Students looking into the business aspects of health and are wanting to write a report on IVF as an example. We would appreciate you spending a couple of minutes to fill out this survey for our benefit. Thank you

https://qtrial2015az1.az1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_5dUAiPWMK8qMUrX


----------

